# Bio Oil: recommended for fine lines



## mowgli (Sep 8, 2006)

Bio oil

Bio-Oil Homepage | Specialist skin care for scars, stretch marks, blemishes, ageing and dehydrated skin

Ive tried sooo many other creams to get rid of these fine lines around my mouth,

Burts Repair Serum

Geurlain Midnight secret

Sisley Repair cream

Liz Earle Skin Repair etc etc!

and not one has really had a great effect, but this one (it was also recommended for scars and stretch marks, which I will report back on at some time) worked straight away. The lines are not gone, but they are no longer noticeable!

Would reeeally highly recommend for anyone with fine line/scar issues..


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## LVA (Sep 8, 2006)

i don't think it's available in US .. but thx for sharing


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad that you found the one works for you. Thx for sharing.


----------



## littlebit (Sep 13, 2006)

Do you have any lines around your eyes? If you do did it help with those too. I used your link and it does sound amazing, but its my eyes that concern me more than my mouth. Please let me know. thx


----------



## beautynista (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh i've tried this once (one application), my cousin told me it was good for acne. It seems to be multi purpose.

I just looked up the ingredients and now i want it so bad!





From the website:

Bio-Oil contains the unique ingredient PurCellin Oilâ„¢, vitamins A and E, Calendula, Lavender and Rosemary oils and Chamomile extract. It contains no preservatives and is suitable for all skin types.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 13, 2006)

sounds good! thanks for the info!


----------



## patsluv (Sep 13, 2006)

Is it oily or thick? How long does it take to absorb? I've heard great things about it too and it's on my wish list.


----------



## bizimom (Sep 15, 2006)

I just did a search, and you can get Bio Oil at http://www.drugstorechemist.com for 14.99. I'm going to try it! It is alot less expensive than the lotion I'm using. Thanks for the heads up!! Leslie


----------



## littledebbie (Sep 15, 2006)

Is this available in the US yet ?


----------



## lilla (Sep 16, 2006)

Great tip, thanks for the info.


----------



## bizimom (Sep 16, 2006)

I bought it! And I live in the United States. Go to drug store chemist.com I bought two, and I paid about $8.50 for shipping and handling. I think the company is in New Zealand. Cheers. Leslie


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mowgli (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *littlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you have any lines around your eyes? If you do did it help with those too. I used your link and it does sound amazing, but its my eyes that concern me more than my mouth. Please let me know. thx Hi, sorry I didnt need it for the eyes, but I do often use this for the eyes, as it does make them look fresh, especially if massaged lightly in.





Originally Posted by *patsluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is it oily or thick? How long does it take to absorb? I've heard great things about it too and it's on my wish list. Its really quite light to use, though would not recommend as an all over face base in the daytime. I use this around my mouth morning and night though, and it makes such a difference, I can even go a few days without it, and the lines/shadows do not return! Yay! Absorbs in about 5 min, though it will leave a slight sheen on your skin...but I have oily skin and the only place I avoid putting it on is my forehead, and its fine!


----------



## KrazyPhish (Sep 19, 2006)

Mmm I love this stuff! It smells good too!


----------



## Leony (Nov 13, 2006)

Bump this for Becky. I love Bio oil, it works great for eye treatment as well.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks leony, I was wondering has anyone else used bio oil yet?


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jobunny (Mar 24, 2007)

I live in NZ and bought Bio Oil a while ago, the main thing I've noticed is it seems to be an awesome product for diminishing redness - like if you have irritated skin from acne or whatever, I have very fair skin so redness is super-noticeable and Bio Oil seems to reduce the redness really well over just a couple of days. I was using it all over my face and it's really good at evening out skin tone but I think it eventually broke me out (I say "I think" becoz I never actually know definitively what breaks me out!).

Here in NZ it costs about NZ$20.00 for 60ml, and you can get it in 125ml bottles too - and the main ingredient is mineral oil (Paraffinum Liquidum)!

If anyone wants the entire list of ingredients just post on this thread and I'll post them up. Apparently Bio Oil is really good for stretch marks but I've never used it for that. It's also marketed for scars, both old and new, although I'm pretty sure this just means the scars that leave a red mark on certain skin colours/types. It doesn't do anything against scars that are pitted, for example chicken pox scars - this is what I originally bought it for but I've realised there is nothing that will remove chicken pox scars because they are so deep - unless perhaps deep chemical peels or something?

If anyone wants the info from the box I can post that too. Oh, and it's a dry oil, which means that it's not supposed to be greasy, and it's not really but inevitably if you have an oily t-zone you'll still have an oily t-zone after applying this.

It says it's supposed to be good for dehydrated skin but as it's a dry oil I found that it didn't really feel very moisturising, even though I have combination/oily skin. But as it's a dry oil you can put it on, leave it to sink in for a while and then put your moisturiser on the top.

Sorry for rambling for so long!


----------



## SalJ (Mar 24, 2007)

I didn't think it did much for my belly button ring scar! Maybe I should give it a bit more of a chance.

I might have try it round the eyes but the main ingredient in it is mineral oil and normally that makes my skin drier!

My complaint about this is the bottle is crap! It's not very practical to dispense - I poured mine into an empty, washed out deodorant roller bottle, it's way easier to apply now!!


----------



## lala71686 (Nov 17, 2007)

anyone know where you can get this in the US?


----------



## Em_mie (Nov 17, 2007)

i've been wanting to try this product for the longest time. thank god walgreens has started to carry it.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been lemming this product.


----------



## jennyai (Nov 20, 2007)

I actually saw this product at CVS pharmacy. It's cost about $11-12.


----------



## Milah (Nov 21, 2007)

Bio oil broke me out. I started to get black heads and pimples


----------

